# Thinking of not buying a license anymore



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I got my license & my stuff around. I'm still working so that's been stressful. I'm 61 and when I go to get up in the morning on the weekend I don't have the drive to go out for turkey season much last couple years.

I feel like I'm wasting my money. Is anybody else battling with this?

I will always make it out for deer season but I just don't have the drive or the desire so much for turkey season now there's so much to do in the spring around the house. 








Look here what was outside my window while I was sitting here drinking coffee!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

If you decide that, I’ll be happy to do the job of ridding those feeder bandits from your yard. For the sake of the songbirds of course. 

Your retirement thread means you’ll soon have time for those turkeys and more.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

I gave up turkey hunting years ago because there is just too many irons in the fire. Was out a few days ago hopelessly searching for morels (still a week out, but needed to stretch my legs) and ran into a brand new turkey hunter. He was admittedly, completely lost as this was his first turkey season. Talked for a bit and could tell he would appreciate some help. Had him pull out his phone and I told him where I see turkey every morning at 6:40 and evening at 3:45, along with where to park and how to approach. 

To me it’s not about always hunting, but if I can help someone else be successful, it brings a good feeling. And yes, he was very appreciative of the advice.

Next season, try helping someone new to turkey hunting. Maybe that just might get you back into it. Hunting with a partner is fun when you can sit them in one spot, slink back and do the calling for them.


----------



## mitraditional (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello, I am 74 and I just came back from Turkey hunting Friday. I told my hunting partner that it is getting harder and harder to get up in the morning to do any kind of hunting. I have to get up at 3 am to make the drive to the property


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Whatever works for ya. If your not into it quit.


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> I gave up turkey hunting years ago because there is just too many irons in the fire. Was out a few days ago hopelessly searching for morels (still a week out, but needed to stretch my legs) and ran into a brand new turkey hunter. He was admittedly, completely lost as this was his first turkey season. Talked for a bit and could tell he would appreciate some help. Had him pull out his phone and I told him where I see turkey every morning at 6:40 and evening at 3:45, along with where to park and how to approach.
> 
> To me it’s not about always hunting, but if I can help someone else be successful, it brings a good feeling. And yes, he was very appreciative of the advice.
> 
> Next season, try helping someone new to turkey hunting. Maybe that just might get you back into it. Hunting with a partner is fun when you can sit them in one spot, slink back and do the calling for them.


I don't even hunt but that sounds cool


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm kind of the opposite. I wasn't really into turkey hunting but the last several years have really enjoyed it. There's nothing quite like sneaking into the woods in the darl and having toms gobbling all around you when it starts getting light. In fact I like the hunting so much I told a friend that I'd rather have 6 weeks of good hunts and not kill a bird than shoot one opening day.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

You don’t have to go early shot lots of turkeys between 10 and 3 especially later in season just need have patience won’t see as many and put more days in
l


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought a license this year after finding out the cost was only $6. For the past decade it was not worth while at the cost of $15 for a Breast. I have so much going on in the spring. I have always found that in the late season the biggest, smartest and most aggressive Tom always shows up at the same time. I will set up a couple cameras and see what time he is showing up at. I know that the gun must be raised and ready at that minute he will show. I will just have to decide what day I want to sit for 15 minutes.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If you bought a license , would those birds still pose seductively out the window?


----------



## 4seasrob (Apr 12, 2005)

I’m 65 and have only been turkey hunting for about 15 years. Being in the spring does get in the way some times with fishing but to get out in the woods where everything in greening up is a great feeling. Calling in a bird now that still gets my heart pumping. I understand everything is time but we have to enjoy what we like the best in life.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

our 61 , is retirement around the corner? in summer, I shoot archery, and play music, in fall . I bow hunt, and play music, in winter, I ice fish and play music, in spring , I do maple syrup and play music, and then turkey hunt, and play music. After my Dad retired, ( who also used to play music), he used to say he did not know how he found time for a job


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I got up early for a few years to hunt whjen I was taking my kid. He is driving now and went out this morning and got his while I am at work. I will probably wander out later this week after work an get one. I usually do a spot and stalk which I find more fun.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m opposite. Life’s to short to spend on spring chores. Ima spend it hunting fishing


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think the first thing to ask yourself is - what has changed about your joy of hunting turkeys? 

Anyone can argue there’s not enough time - but finding time is a challenge with everything in life.

Maybe because you can kill one off your deck, perhaps you just crave a bigger challenge?

Many people who have only hunted birds in Michigan, especially in the last 20 years, have no idea how hard you need to work elsewhere to tag a bird. Even some of the best hunters can get humbled quickly out West racing after Merriams or in the hills and hollers of Appalachia.

Think about hunting a new area, a new state or teaching a newbie. Watching new hunters experience the highs and lows is, for me, way more rewarding than notching a tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Martian said:


> our 61 , is retirement around the corner? in summer, I shoot archery, and play music, in fall . I bow hunt, and play music, in winter, I ice fish and play music, in spring , I do maple syrup and play music, and then turkey hunt, and play music. After my Dad retired, ( who also used to play music), he used to say he did not know how he found time for a job


I get feeling you like playing music.Good to have different hobies


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have hunted and fished for over 65 years and have never had an interest in hunting turkeys. I don't care for the taste of them and would rather hunt mushrooms.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Who needs a tag when they're 10 yards from the house under the bird feeder


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> I have hunted and fished for over 65 years and have never had an interest in hunting turkeys. I don't care for the taste of them and would rather hunt mushrooms.


Have you had a turkey come in to your call, gobbling his head off?


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Been retired since Dec.31 2016. I'm 72, it is getting harder to get up in the morning. I keep telling myself "If you want to enjoy hunting and fishing, get you butt out of bed'! Need to stay as active as you can, being sedentary is the worst thing you can do.
Either way, enjoy retirement, you earned it!


----------

